# Do You Have Cold Hands?



## ScottW (Mar 18, 2002)

This is really off-topic from this entire board, but I figured it was worth a try...

For some stupid reason, in the last 4-6 months I have noticed that my hands, and well, from my elbows to my fingertips that they are ice cold. At first, I thought it was just because it was cooler outside, but now I don't think that anymore.

In fact, sometimes they are so cold that I findmyself "blowing on them" as though I just walked out from playing in the snow.

WEIRD HUH?

Admin


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 18, 2002)

it's that anxiousness for yourself to finish the site!   

but actually, that happens to me alot lately... must be something seasonal between the transition of winter to spring...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't know... sounds like something my Dad had when I was little. The doctor made him change his diet for health reasons. If you have a check up coming soon, don't forget to bring it up.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 18, 2002)

Or may be you need to stop posting and go for a walk.  Circulation does wonders for warmth.  

What are you talking about, transition from Winter to Spring?  It's still Winter.  (Temperature is only about 75-80 during the day)

Yes, I just moved to Tucson last year, and I am still loving it.  Pardon me whist I gloat.

<gloat gloat gloat>

OK, I'm done.  Now you may throw things at me...


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

I would agree with racer and the turtle. It sounds like something having to do with circulation - i tend to get it more with my feet. It may be lack of movement or too much repetitive movement. or it could be a sign of something bigger. 

exercising your hands and your body would be a good start. asking a doctor about it would be a smart thing as well. 

( i just realized that i sit and rub my hands together and stretch them while i sit and proof read my posts - perhaps this is my defense against cold hands )


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 19, 2002)

As a long-time cigarette smoker, I can tell you that this is indeed a sign of poor circulation in your extremities - something we smokers are prone to.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 19, 2002)

It sounds like it may be related to circulatory or problems or mental stress.  If you're stressed out, you will get cold extremities.  The same will happen with circulatory problems.  Does diabetes run in your family?  My grandfather had circulatory problems related to his diabetes.  Do you exercise enough?  And I mean more than walking around the house, you need to get the heart pumping hard for at least 30 minutes a day.  What foods are you eating? or not eating?  Too much caffiene can be problematic.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 19, 2002)

> Too much caffeine can be problematic.


Blasphemer!  There is no such thing as too much caffeine!

You can call me a hippopotamus -- I mean _hypocrite_ -- now.  I drink tea in the morning, and not much caffeine the rest of the day...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *What are you talking about, transition from Winter to Spring?  It's still Winter.*



i know it's still winter, but it's been around 70 up here in Ohio lately which has caused us all to act like it's spring... which starts in 2 days anyways... so i was close enough...

but now it's about 40-50 degrees lately and damn i wanna wear my shorts again!


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

Spring begins tomorrow. the equinox is on the 20th this year.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

My calendar says 21... vernal equinox... that's spring...

"There are two equinoxes each year, with the vernal equinox usually occurring on *21 March*. Vernal comes originally from the Latin word for 'bloom' - it refers to the fact that, in the northern hemisphere, *this equinox marks the end of winter and the beginning of spring.*"


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

your calender is wrong.  i refer you to the us navy for accurate dating (to the minute) of the equinoxes and solstices up to 2005. 

click here


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

i guess it would be wise for me to NEVER challenge ed to a contest of the mind...

...and knowledge of reliable websites. 


BUT I STILL THINK THAT MY CALENDAR IS RIGHT!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 19, 2002)

My hands are usually cold in the winter (well more so than most people).  My skin is more moist than the people I work with so I guess that has to do with the fact that my hands react more to the temperature of teh environment around me


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 19, 2002)

*Originally posted by nkuvu:*


> Blasphemer! There is no such thing as too much caffeine!



Perhaps you should do some READING!  You know, that thing people do with books.  Caffeine is a cerntral nervous system stimulant and a diuretic.  I'll bet, just maybe, that when it's acting as a diuretic and enough water is removed from the body, the circulatory system might start to decrease the blood flow to the extremities, maybe, possibly, I dunno know, I'm just a dumb*$$ chemist with the Merch Index in one hand and the Physician's Desk Reference in the other hand.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 19, 2002)

Just to add my two cents:

both iron deficiencies and hypoglycemia can result in poor circulation and cold hands. if you think it's a problem, check out ur doctor!

good luck


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 19, 2002)

Consulting Dr. Phil, Verse 13, Lines 45-60:

I know you guys are going to think up some joke about it, but my girlfriend has cold hands. She's not a smoker, and doesn't have any health problems. So, possibly this is just a random thing, or something confined more to physically inactive people with smaller veins on the surface of their skin.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 19, 2002)

As long as we're all talking about why people have cold hands, let's throw in another factor:  WEIGHT!

At 22 years old, I weigh about 150 pounds and am about 5' 11".  That makes me pretty skinny, and I almost always have cold hands.  I don't smoke, and I'm pretty healthy for the most part.  I hate working out.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 19, 2002)

> _as described by Matt_
> *At 22 years old, I weigh about 150 pounds and am about 5' 11".  That makes me pretty skinny...*



_Skinny?_ That make you hardly there at all. We get some windy storms here in the spring, I hope you put rocks or something in your pockets so you don't blow away   (  ).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 20, 2002)

lol are you serious ? 
I am approx 155lb, and a height of 5 8, (I think ) (170something cm -- I think ) and I am not skinny 

btw I am 21


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, I guess I'm not as skinny as some guys are, but people say "Matt's a skinny guy".  I dunno.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 21, 2002)

5' 11" and 120 pounds.

HA! Beat you all!

Just imagine Niles Crane on the sitcom "Frasure".  And I don't have to put rocks in my pockets to keep from blowing away.  I just turn sideways and let the wind go by.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 21, 2002)

HA! Beat _you_! I only weigh 100*, so take that!





(* measured in kilograms, which means I weight 220 pounds and need to go on a diet  )


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> * BUT I STILL THINK THAT MY CALENDAR IS RIGHT!  *


We have a funny Jane Siberry calendar that had us totally screwed up. They mistakenly duplicated the March days onto April.

We were trying to plan something and were having the hardest time...

She put a little note on her site telling people that "April's dates should start on Monday, not Friday".


----------

